# To all



## pbarrera (Dec 23, 2010)

I want to say happy holidays to everyone and happy new year! I have learned alot on this forum, thank u all for all your advice, have a wonderful holiday  :d

patty


----------



## dgarri (Dec 24, 2010)

Same to you Patty.  Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all !!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 24, 2010)

*I second that!*

Enjoy your end-of-year celebrations! You've all been wonderful!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 29, 2010)

Must add my thank you as well as Happy Holiday wishes and hopes for a very prosperous New Year!! Its so wonderful to have you all as a resource.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy New Year to everyone who I received help from and who I have given to.  Can't wait for next year.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 30, 2010)

Ha ha that was good Jim. Made me smile! and I would also like to wish everyone a Happy New year. This forum is great.


----------

